
Automate third-party tools without API or writing a single line of code - kinderjaje
https://community.vanila.io/automatio/general/automate-third-party-tools-without-api-or-writing-a-single-line-of-code~90f13832-1d14-4961-8bd7-a72fa98011de
======
kinderjaje
Hi guys, here you can see quick video how I am able to manipulate some web
tool without API or writing a code. Automatio is tool I am working on with my
team for last ~2 years. Would like to hear if you have some thoughts.

============================ Less than 1% of web have API. This means if the
website or web app doesn't provide API, you will need to build a bot and
automate it. If you are not programmer, it means you will need to hire someone
to do it, which takes a lot of time and money. Even if you are a web
developer, still it gonna take you days or weeks, depending on complexity.
But!

Meet Automatio This is how you can automate third-party tools without API or
writing a single line of code. In this case, I am automating a website/tool
for checking domain authority (DA) of the given URL.

Automatio will be able to deal with the complex scenario of inputting data
(URL) into the input field, then solving Google re-captcha, clicking on the
submit button, and then extracting the data we need.

Video URL: [https://youtu.be/3KMDeQo8In8](https://youtu.be/3KMDeQo8In8)

Built with: Automatio - No Code Web Automation Tool
[https://automatio.co](https://automatio.co)

------
vaviloff
This looks really nice! Is it possible to export data in an API way, for
example to have an endpoint providing data in json format?

------
thenikola87
Looks like interesting tool. I am wondering how you are dealing with re-
captcha, and can it solve other types of captcha?

~~~
kinderjaje
we are using third-party service which solves re-captcha. Currently we can
solve two catpchas, Re-captcha and Hcaptcha. But others will be integrated in
future.

